# IBO pro hunter class / what class asa?



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

If I shot ibo pro bow hunter class what class would I have to shoot asa?


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

There is no equivalent.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

There has to be some ruling?


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Call them next week when they are back from the shoot.... the ASA will tell you better then a guess on here...


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

My guess, and that's all it is.
You would have to shoot any of the ASA Pro classes. No they don't offer a equivilant class, but the rules state if you shoot pro in one you must shoot pro in the other. Again this is just my guess/assumption. We all know what they say about assumptions.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

not guessing, lol at the asa web page. Open pro is your option. That simple, or anything with pro in the title.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

They prob put you in unlimited


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

From the ASA rules:


ASA reserves the right at any time to assign a registered shooter to a higher competition class based on knowledge of the competitor’s prior archery experience, performance in other archery competitions, or the individual’s established competition level in another organization. If, for example, someone shooting ASA for the first time feels that they are entitled to compete in the Open “C” class, but their previous archery experience, or competition status in another organization confirms that they are not a novice, then ASA reserves the right to require that individual to compete in a higher Open class. Anyone who competes using a compound bow as a professional or semi-professional in other nationally sanctioned 3-D, indoor or field events must compete in the appropriate ASA Professional, Semi-Pro or Known 50 class for men, or Known 45 class for women. In addition, anyone who receives sponsor support that exceeds $2,000.00 per year in products, equipment, services, or cash is required to shoot in semi-pro or pro. Anyone who has earned more than $5,000.00 in career ASA Pro/Am earnings must compete in Semi-Pro or Pro.


----------



## pennbc07 (Apr 9, 2010)

Stoz your thinking about shooting ASA?????


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I believe you could shoot k50 also


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ya we went to Kentucky ibo last weekend and my daughter really wants to shoot an asa shoot. So I was thinking of setting up my Victory for it.maybe the Kentucky leg. Only problem is its same weekend as our state ibo triple crown.


----------



## msharp99 (Dec 12, 2012)

you should be able to shoot bow novice or hunter with that set up


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

msharp99 said:


> you should be able to shoot bow novice or hunter with that set up


Unless Mike T. makes a specific and special ruling he must shoot K50, Semi-Pro or Pro since he has shot an IBO tournament as a Pro. Possibly Mike T. would let him shoot another class but I'm sure it would not be Bow Novice, Hunter or Open C.


----------



## pennbc07 (Apr 9, 2010)

Stoz, I'll get back to ya on that one, I'll see if I can get ahold of the IL rep. Its the part that kinda sucks with 3d archery gotta pick your priority of what you want to shoot.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Let me know. I guess I can do k50 or spm male but rather shoot pins since that's why im working on.


----------



## msharp99 (Dec 12, 2012)

my bad. for some reason, I only saw the first post and didnt see pro. Tapatalk isnt friendly.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

called and would have to shoot unlimited


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

milkman38 said:


> called and would have to shoot unlimited


The very reason my interest in shooting IBO Pro Hunter never got off the ground.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Whats wrong with unlimited?


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Sounds perfect. 45 yards fixed pins.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Nothing wrong with unlimited at all. just a small group of guys and no place to go if you keep winning there.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Just going to try one shoot. No way I can afford to go to many.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

stoz said:


> Whats wrong with unlimited?


Absolutely nothing specifically wrong with Unlimited class itself! But it is a small niche class and I suspect it will only get smaller but I wouldn't mind a bit if it grew. Maybe if the IBO's Pro Hunter class takes root the ASA Unlimited class will get some spin off growth, i.e. guys like yourself.

Make sure you are_ NOT_ running over 295 fps! I know a lot of IBO guys are closer to 320 than 290.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes im going to set up my Victory for it. Do you recommend 295 as safe? I know when it was 280 years ago I normally was 285.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

stoz said:


> Yes im going to set up my Victory for it. Do you recommend 295 as safe? I know when it was 280 years ago I normally was 285.


No, not really. 
5 fps makes about zero difference in yardage guessing mistakes so why even try to get close to 298 fps?

What speed have you been shooting in IBO?


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

My e35 is around 320 but im going to shoot the victory im guessing around 60# with black eagles magnums or something similar. So you think stay at 290?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

tune up them 27's


----------



## pennbc07 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Stoz I guess someone got a answer before I did. If I were you I would stay at 290, so you have a buffer in case the chronos are hot at the shoot (happened at the metropolis shoot last yr).


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks for helping everyone. Think I might need a tad lighter than my 27's. Lol


----------

